# Supply Question for Insiders



## sheshechic (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it true that manufacturers will be producing less product than before and there could be a supply problem this year? It's important to know this for those who usually wait until the discounts appear around the Christmas shopping season. And if this is the case doesn't it mean that combo deals/promos from some manufacturers might be few or nonexistent?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is likely that production will be down some. What demand does is hard to predict. What is certain is that no one is making profit on most of the mainstream displays being sold. It is lilely that the model of just pushing out more volume at ever lower prices is not sustainable.


----------

